# Die Richtigkeit der Daten ist noch zu überprüfen.



## Alan Evangelista

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe gelesen, dass die Konstruction ist...zu in einem affirmativen Satz Möglichkeit, Empfehlung, Notwendigkeit oder Auftrag ausdrücken kann. Es scheint mir, dass das   mehrdeutliche Sätze schaffen kann. Beispiel:

Die Richtigkeit der Daten ist noch zu überprüfen.
= Die Richtigkeit der Daten müssen noch überprüft werden
= Die Richtigkeit der Daten soll noch überprüft werden
= Die Richtigkeit der Daten kann noch überprüft werden

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die richtige Bedeutung nur im Zusammenhang verstanden werden kann. Stimmt das?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Demiurg

Es ist zunächst einmal eine Feststellung:
Die Richtigkeit der Daten ist noch nicht überprüft worden. Sie muss noch überprüft werden (z.B. um den Vorgang abzuschließen).

Wer die Überprüfung durchführen soll, wird nicht gesagt.  Abhängig vom Sprecher kann es sich um einen Auftrag oder um eine Statusmeldung handeln.


----------



## Frieder

Alan Evangelista said:


> Die Richtigkeit der Daten ist noch zu überprüfen.
> = Die Richtigkeit der Daten muss noch überprüft werden
> = Die Richtigkeit der Daten soll noch überprüft werden
> = Die Richtigkeit der Daten kann noch überprüft werden



Ich würde in allen Fällen _prüfen _statt _überprüfen _benutzen. Und ich gebe dir recht: Mit etwas gutem Willen kann man alle drei Bedeutungen in den Ausgangssatz hineinlesen.


----------



## Alan Evangelista

Demiurg said:


> Es ist zunächst einmal eine Feststellung:
> Die Richtigkeit der Daten ist noch nicht überprüft worden. Sie muss noch überprüft werden (z.B. um den Vorgang abzuschließen).



Ich bin nicht sicher, ob du meinst dies das einzig möglich Bedeutung ist, oder dies Bedeutung in diesem spezifisch Satz ist wahrscheinlicher als die anderen. Könntest du es klarstellen? Wenn dies ist das einzig möglich Bedeutung, wie bist du zu dieser Schlussfolgerung gekommen?

Ein Beispiele für denselben Satz in einem anderen Zusammenhang mit einer anderen Bedeutung:

Die Richtigkeit der Daten ist noch zu überprüfen, wenn Sie es tun wollen. (= Die Richtigkeit der Daten kann überprüft werden,...)


----------



## Demiurg

Ich meinte damit, dass ohne weiteren Kontext nur die Feststellung als sicher gelten kann:
_Die Richtigkeit der Daten muss noch überprüft werden._ (i.S.v. _Die Überprüfung der Richtigkeit der Daten wurde noch nicht durchgeführt_).

Alles andere hängt davon ab, wer es zu wem sagt. Wenn es der Chef zum Angestellten sagt, kann es ein Auftrag sein (_Machen Sie das_); wenn es ein Kollege zum anderen sagt, kann es auch nur eine Feststellung sein (_Irgendjemand muss das machen, aber wir beide nicht_) oder ein Wunsch (_Könntest du das bitte übernehmen?_); wenn es der Angestellte zum Chef sagt, kann es eine Statusmeldung sein (_Ich bin fast fertig. Ich muss nur noch die Richtigkeit der Daten überprüfen_).

Pragmatisch gesehen handelt es sich bei der Äußerung "Die Richtigkeit der Daten ist noch zu überprüfen" um einen indirekten Sprechakt. Die sekundäre Illokution ist, dass die Überprüfung der Richtigkeit der Daten noch aussteht. Die primäre Illokution ist ohne Kontext nicht ersichtlich.


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> (i.S.v. _Die Überprüfung der Richtigkeit der Daten wurde noch nicht durchgeführt_).



Demzufolge scheint mir die Aussage "_Die Richtigkeit der Daten muss noch geprüft / überprüft werden." _am besten angebracht. (Ohne weiteren Kontext ist das eine neutrale Aussage, kein Befehl.)


Alan Evangelista said:


> = Die Richtigkeit der Daten kann noch überprüft werden


"kann" würde _ich_ in diesen Satz nicht hineininterpretieren.


----------



## Alan Evangelista

Demiurg said:


> Ich meinte damit, dass ohne weiteren Kontext nur die Feststellung als sicher gelten kann:
> _Die Richtigkeit der Daten muss noch überprüft werden._ (i.S.v. _Die Überprüfung der Richtigkeit der Daten wurde noch nicht durchgeführt_).



Also die Bedeutung mit "muss" wird generell angenommen ( anstelle von denen mit "kann" und "soll"), wenn es gibt nicht genug Zusammenhang. Es ist jetzt klar.



Demiurg said:


> Alles andere hängt davon ab, wer es zu wem sagt. Wenn es der Chef zum Angestellten sagt, kann es ein Auftrag sein (_Machen Sie das_); wenn es ein Kollege zum anderen sagt, kann es auch nur eine Feststellung sein (_Irgendjemand muss das machen, aber wir beide nicht_) oder ein Wunsch (_Könntest du das bitte übernehmen?_); wenn es der Angestellte zum Chef sagt, kann es eine Statusmeldung sein (_Ich bin fast fertig. Ich muss nur noch die Richtigkeit der Daten überprüfen_).



Ich habe das verstanden. Meine Hauptfrage war nicht der Grad der Notwendigkeit (ein Befehl, eine Bitte oder nur der Ausdruck einer Notwendigkeit), sondern ob die  Bedeutung von "Möglichkeit" (= kann) auch aus dem Satz abgeleitet werden könnte.


----------



## elroy

Demiurg said:


> _Die Richtigkeit der Daten muss noch überprüft werden._ (i.S.v. _Die Überprüfung der Richtigkeit der Daten wurde noch nicht durchgeführt_).


 I *think *Alan's confusion was due to the fact that he didn't interpret your sentence as a paraphrase of the part in parentheses, but as one of the three possible readings he presented: 


Alan Evangelista said:


> = Die Richtigkeit der Daten muss noch überprüft werden
> = Die Richtigkeit der Daten soll noch überprüft werden
> = Die Richtigkeit der Daten kann noch überprüft werden


 Alan, by "muss noch" Demiurg just meant "hasn't been," and not "must be."


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Alan, by "muss noch" Demiurg just meant "hasn't been," and not "must be."


A bit of both. It means "hasn't yet been" but it also implies that it "still has to be".


----------



## elroy

I am certain Demiurg meant only "hasn't yet been" (see his parenthetical insertion in #5), but I'll let him speak for himself.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> I am certain Demiurg meant only "hasn't yet been" (see his parenthetical insertion in #5), but I'll let him speak for himself.


"Muss noch" is a very common expression and has a very definite meaning. It means "hasn't yet been" implying as a matter of course that it "eventually has to be".


----------



## Alan Evangelista

elroy said:


> I *think *Alan's confusion was due to the fact that he didn't interpret your sentence as a paraphrase of the part in parentheses, but as one of the three possible readings he presented



That's right!


----------



## elroy

Yes, I know what "muss noch" means.  That doesn't change anything about what Demiurg meant here and what caused Alan's confusion.


----------



## berndf

You said:


elroy said:


> your sentence as a paraphrase of the part in parentheses


I.e.:


Demiurg said:


> (i.S.v. _Die Überprüfung der Richtigkeit der Daten wurde noch nicht durchgeführt_).


would paraphrase


Alan Evangelista said:


> Die Richtigkeit der Daten ist noch zu überprüfen.



This is only true with the implicit understanding that not verifying the data at all is not an option. And this presupposition is not trivial.


----------



## Gernot Back

Alan Evangelista said:


> Es scheint mir, dass das mehrdeutlich*g*e Sätze schaffen kann. Beispiel:
> 
> Die Richtigkeit der Daten ist noch zu überprüfen.
> 
> = Die Richtigkeit der Daten müssen *muss* noch überprüft werden
> = Die Richtigkeit der Daten soll noch überprüft werden
> = Die Richtigkeit der Daten kann noch überprüft werden


_Richtigkeit _und _überprüfen_ klingt doppelt gemoppelt, ich denke, so würden/sollten wir das überhaupt nicht sagen, zumindest wäre es schlechter Stil.
Besser:

_Die Daten sind noch zu überprüfen/verifizieren._
_Eine Überprüfung/Verifikation der Daten steht noch aus_.
In der Tat würde ich je nach Kontext Interpretationen mit allen drei von dir genannten Modalverben für möglich halten.

So gibt es für Telekommunikationsanbieter in Deutschland eine Mindestspeicherfrist für Verbindungsdaten. Solange diese nicht überschritten ist, *können* Polizeibehörden diese Daten noch überprüfen. Ob sie überhaupt überprüft werden (können) _*sollen*_, ist eine andauernde Diskussion hierzulande. Wenn solche Daten allerdings zur Abwehr von Terrorismus und organisierter Kriminalität überprüft werden _*müssen*_, so ist es meines Erachtens gut, dass dies auf richterliche Anordnung auch geschehen _*kann*_.


----------



## Demiurg

berndf said:


> "Muss *n*och" is a very common expression and has a very definite meaning. I*t* means "hasn't yet been" implying as a matter of course that it "eventually has to be".


That's exactly what I meant. 

I don't see the meaning "kann" here:


> Die Richtigkeit der Daten kann noch überprüft werden.


----------



## Gernot Back

Demiurg said:


> I don't see the meaning "kann" here


I do:
_Die Mindestspeicherfrist ist noch nicht überschritten; die Daten *können *noch überprüft werden._​_Die Mindestspeicherfrist ist noch nicht überschritten; die Daten *lassen sich* noch überprüfen._​_Die Mindestspeicherfrist ist noch nicht überschritten; die Daten *sind *noch überprüf*bar*._​_Die Mindestspeicherfrist ist noch nicht überschritten; die Daten *sind *noch zu überprüf*en*._​


----------



## Demiurg

Gernot Back said:


> _Die Mindestspeicherfrist ist noch nicht überschritten; die Daten *können *noch überprüft werden._​_Die Mindestspeicherfrist ist noch nicht überschritten; die Daten *lassen sich* noch überprüfen._​_Die Mindestspeicherfrist ist noch nicht überschritten; die Daten *sind *noch überprüf*bar*._​_Die Mindestspeicherfrist ist noch nicht überschritten; die Daten *sind *noch zu überprüf*en*._​


Jetzt verstehe ich erst, was du meinst.  In diesem speziellen Kontext gebe ich dir recht.


----------



## Alan Evangelista

> Es scheint mir, dass das mehrdeutlich*g*e Sätze schaffen kann.



Ich habe nicht die Korrectur zunächst verstanden. Ich denke, du meintest "mehrdeutige". Danke.



Demiurg said:


> I don't see the meaning "kann" here





Alan Evangelista said:


> Ein Beispiele (...):
> Die Richtigkeit der Daten ist noch zu überprüfen, wenn Sie es tun wollen. (= Die Richtigkeit der Daten kann überprüft werden,...)



Ich hatte schon ein solches Beispiel gegeben. Ist das nicht sinnvoll?



Gernot Back said:


> Die Mindestspeicherfrist ist noch nicht überschritten



Was meint das genau? Meine beste Übersetzung dafür ist:

The minimum storage deadline has not been exceeded yet


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Alan Evangelista said:


> Ich habe gelesen, dass die Konstruction ist...zu in einem affirmativen Satz Möglichkeit, Empfehlung, Notwendigkeit oder Auftrag ausdrücken kann.


Ein besseres Beispiel für _Möglichkeit_ wäre z. B.:
Das ist nicht zu schaffen = Das kann nicht geschafft werden.

Bei deinem Beispiel muss man erst einen (sehr) speziellen Kontext konstruieren, wenn eine Möglichkeit ausgedrückt werden soll.
Ohne sehr speziellen Kontext gilt:
Die Richtigkeit der Daten ist noch zu überprüfen = Die Richtigkeit der Daten muss noch überprüft werden.


----------



## Alan Evangelista

Schlabberlatz said:


> Ein besseres Beispiel für _Möglichkeit_ wäre z. B.:
> Das ist nicht zu schaffen = Das kann nicht geschafft werden.



Ich verstehe:
Das muss nicht geschafft werden

Ich verstehe nicht, warum "können" hier schnell ableitet wird, aber "müssen" in dem anderen Satz abgeleitet wird.


----------



## berndf

Alan Evangelista said:


> Das muss nicht geschafft


Nein. Das heißt es nicht. Es _kann_ nicht geschafft werden.


----------



## Demiurg

Alan Evangelista said:


> Schlabberlatz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ein besseres Beispiel für _Möglichkeit_ wäre z. B.:
> Das ist nicht zu schaffen = Das kann nicht geschafft werden.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich verstehe: Das muss nicht geschafft werden
> 
> Ich verstehe nicht, warum "können" hier schnell ableitet wird, aber "müssen" in dem anderen Satz abgeleitet wird.
Click to expand...

Das liegt wohl am Verb "schaffen". Ohne "nicht" ist "können" ebenfalls die primäre Bedeutung:

_Das ist zu schaffen = Das lässt sich schaffen = Das kann geschafft werden._

Außerdem wird negiertes "müssen" zu "nicht dürfen":

_Der Gefangene ist nicht anzurühren = Der Gefangene darf nicht angerührt werden._


----------



## Alan Evangelista

Demiurg said:


> Das liegt wohl am Verb "schaffen".



Gibt es eine allgemeine Regel, um zu bestimmen, ob "ist...zu" "können" oder "müssen" bedeutet, oder muss man von Fall zu Fall lernen?


----------



## Gernot Back

Alan Evangelista said:


> Gibt es eine allgemeine Regel, um zu bestimmen, ob "ist...zu" "können" oder "müssen" bedeutet, oder muss man von Fall zu Fall lernen?


Das ergibt sich aus dem Kontext!


----------



## Alan Evangelista

Gernot Back said:


> Das ergibt sich aus dem Kontext!





Demiurg said:


> Das ist zu schaffen = Das lässt sich schaffen = Das kann geschafft werden.



Da ist kein Kontext hier, und Demiurg weiß schon, dass "ist...zu schaffen" "kann... geschafft werden" meint (und nicht "muss...geschafft werden"). Wie so?


----------



## berndf

Alan Evangelista said:


> Da ist kein Kontext hier, und Demiurg weiß schon, dass "ist...zu schaffen" "kann... geschafft werden" meint (und nicht "muss...geschafft werden"). Wie so?


Ich weiß nicht, wie gut Dein Latein ist. Die Form entspricht recht gut dem lateinischen Gerundivum, inklusive der verbundenen Mehrdeutigkeiten. Was Gernot meinte, ist das es sich tatsächlich nur aus dem Kontext der Gesamtaussage ergibt. Missverständnisse kommen (in Latein und in Deutsch) durchaus vor. Du kennst sicher in der Mathematik den Satz _Quod erat demonstrandum_ (_QED_) am Ende eines Beweises. Ins Deutsche wird er mit _Was zu beweisen_ war übersetzt. Dieser Satz hat zwei Interpretationen:

_Was bewiesen werden musste._
_Was sich beweisen ließ._
Richtig ist Interpretation 1. Die ganz überwiegende Anzahl von Sprechern ohne akademische Ausbildung in Mathematik verstehen ihn aber in der Interpretation 2.


----------



## Gernot Back

Alan Evangelista said:


> Da ist kein Kontext hier


Es gibt immer einen Kontext: Auch wenn es keinen (sprachlichen) *Ko*text gibt, gibt es zumindest einen (situativen) *Kon*text.


----------



## Alan Evangelista

berndf said:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie gut Dein Latein ist.



Ich weiß nichts von Latein.



berndf said:


> Was Gernot meinte, ist das es sich tatsächlich nur aus dem Kontext der Gesamtaussage ergibt.



Daraus und aus Ihrer QED-Analogie kann ich folgern, dass "ist ... zu" für *jedes* Verb "können", "sollen" oder "müssen" bedeutet kann, und dass die richtig Bedeutung vom Kontext abhängt?

I hope I am not going in circles here. (don't know how to say it in German)


----------



## berndf

Alan Evangelista said:


> Daraus und aus Ihrer QED-Analogie kann ich folgern, dass "ist ... zu" für *jedes* Verb "können", "sollen" oder "müssen" bedeutet kann, und dass die richtig Bedeutung vom Kontext abhängt?


Ja, leider.


----------



## Demiurg

Alan Evangelista said:


> Daraus und aus Ihrer QED-Analogie kann ich folgern, dass "ist ... zu" für *jedes* Verb "können", "sollen" oder "müssen" bedeutet kann, und dass die richtig Bedeutung vom Kontext abhängt?


Ganz so schlimm ist es in der Praxis nicht. Bei manchen Verben drängt sich (Muttersprachlern) die eine oder die andere Bedeutung sofort auf (wie oben bei "schaffen"), bei anderen Verben ist die  Konstruktion inhärent mehrdeutig.  In solchen Fällen würde man sie normalerweise nicht verwenden, sondern den Satz umformulieren.


----------



## Gernot Back

Demiurg said:


> bei anderen Verben ist die Konstruktion inhärent mehrdeutig. In solchen Fällen würde man sie normalerweise nicht verwenden, sondern den Satz umformulieren.


Politiker und Diplomaten benutzen diese Konstruktion gerade wegen ihrer inhärenten Mehrdeutigkeit umso lieber für Pressemitteilungen, Grundsatzprogramme und Resolutionen, weil man sie im Nachhinein noch drehen und wenden kann, wie man sie gerade braucht.


----------

